# Where to live in Louisiana?



## Elusive Porpi

Look into living in Houma, you would be 45 minute or less from Galliano, Cocodrie, and Dulac.


----------



## Zika

Grand Isle is a cool spot, but very remote. Limited stores, etc. and it's supposed to be crazy crowded during the annual Tarpon Rodeo. There's a reason why ****** Bulger lived there undetected for a couple years.


----------



## jmrodandgun

ThomasDam said:


> I travel to La a few times a year for work and play. I don't think I would want to live in Houma. I'd prefer to be in a suburb of NOLA.


If there is anyplace in the state you want to avoid it's Jefferson and Orleans Parish. Dumpster. Fire. 

There are a bunch of charming spots south of Houma. There are even some very cool waterfront opportunities along Bayou Terrbonne.


----------



## TrojanBob

Check out Bay St Louis. Cozy town with a few nice restaurants. On the Gulf. Close enough to NOLA to visit when you get the urge. Has a LA\NOLA influence. Access to Biloxi Marsh.


----------



## jmrodandgun

Somewhere around Luling would put your an hour from Cocodrie, Montegut, Point Aux Chenes, Golden Meadow, Lafitte, and the cool kids in Hopedale. There are some pretty houses in that area. I heard costal Mississippi was full


----------



## MariettaMike

Anywhere that’s isn’t muddy.


----------



## KurtActual

ThomasDam said:


> South of Houma and charming don't normally collide in the same sentence. I need better access to activities, restaurants and grocery stores.


South of Houma means access to Houma restaurants and grocers without sacrificing the distance to fishing.
I've spent a few summers in south LA, and there are some places off 56 south of Houma I'd be willing to call my own.


----------



## new2theflats

Thanks a ton guys. Been looking at homes on Zillow south of Houma and there are some stunners for sure at fantastic prices. Population of Houma itself is a little over 30,000 which for me is the perfect sized town to have access to. Believe we will head over there and scope it out in person.


----------



## LowHydrogen

Pierre Part


----------



## jmrodandgun

ThomasDam said:


> South of Houma and charming don't normally collide in the same sentence. I need better access to activities, restaurants and grocery stores.


I guess they didn't have enough gastropubs for you


----------



## jmrodandgun

new2theflats said:


> Thanks a ton guys. Been looking at homes on Zillow south of Houma and there are some stunners for sure at fantastic prices. Population of Houma itself is a little over 30,000 which for me is the perfect sized town to have access to. Believe we will head over there and scope it out in person.


Don't sleep on Thibodaux either, it's a massively underrated spot. Cool little college town. A litter further out but the right house might make that 45 minute trip to the ramp tolerable.


----------



## TrojanBob

ThomasDam said:


> Besides the fishing sucks south of Houma. Everyone should totally find somewhere else to go fish.


had no idea fishing was that good south of Houma. Next time instead of going to the BM, I’ll skip down to Houma and ck it out. Thx.


----------



## Elusive Porpi

Thibodaux is a great town, Chackbay is better! ahah. It all depends on how far you want to drive to the ramp. Im at 2 hrs to everywhere right now and it blows. (Gonzales) Thibodaux would be idea for me if work were closer. Houma starts getting into Hurricane issues if your not in the right spot.


----------



## Elusive Porpi

TrojanBob said:


> had no idea fishing was that good south of Houma


We try an keep that low key.............


----------



## new2theflats

All right guys. VRBO'd a place in Chauvin, arrive Feb 1 and staying till Feb 19. Really looking forward to checking this entire area out. Will be somewhat restricted as to where to fish as I have a Glide right now, but this is primarily about figuring out where to winter come October- and at that point I'll have a Vantage. Anyway, I can't thank you guys enough. Hope to see you on the water sometime.


----------



## TrojanBob

You will have a Vantage by October? I will have an EVO by then. Maybe I will see down in Orlando.


----------



## new2theflats

TrojanBob said:


> You will have a Vantage by October? I will have an EVO by then. Maybe I will see down in Orlando.


Yep, very excited. Went back and forth between an EVO and a Vantage, but since I've got the Glide, and will likely end up in an area with lots of big water, decided on the Vantage. You getting an X or a V?


----------



## Capt.Ron

Shreveport 100%


----------



## Tx_Whipray

Capt.Ron said:


> Shreveport 100%


They got a Hooters AND a Saltgrass Steakhouse for you foodie types.


----------



## Guest

I hear Mamou is nice this time of year


----------



## KurtActual

new2theflats said:


> All right guys. VRBO'd a place in Chauvin, arrive Feb 1 and staying till Feb 19. Really looking forward to checking this entire area out. Will be somewhat restricted as to where to fish as I have a Glide right now, but this is primarily about figuring out where to winter come October- and at that point I'll have a Vantage. Anyway, I can't thank you guys enough. Hope to see you on the water sometime.


I met this dude down in Coco Marina after a charity tournament. He's got a poling skiff in the area.
https://www.instagram.com/universityofdularge/
Might give him a follow, or even a shout.


----------



## WhiteDog70810

Get a home north of I10 so you don’t have to freak out about hurricanes; I love West Feliciana personally. Get an RV and park in wherever the mood strikes you from there. Move the RV north during peak hurricane season.

Nate


----------



## EvanHammer

I would choose Lafayette for the last surviving POPEYE'S BUFFET!


----------



## No Bait / Lures Only

I've lived in the general areas all my 73 years n hurricanes r an issues on d coastline. Picayune Mississippi is 33 miles above Bay st Louis n 65 miles from hopedale n delacroix 90 miles from Venice. 40 years in picayune n hurricanes have deminished strength away from coast. Homes very reasonable.


----------



## Capt.Ron

Where are you from and why do you want to live here? We have an 11% sales tax, meth heads that will rob you blind “ unless you grew up kicking their asses”, sinking lands, and an economy that can nose dive at any given day. I’ve lived on La 56 for 38 years, I love it........ but I’m native.


----------



## new2theflats

Capt.Ron said:


> Where are you from and why do you want to live here? We have an 11% sales tax, meth heads that will rob you blind “ unless you grew up kicking their asses”, sinking lands, and an economy that can nose dive at any given day. I’ve lived on La 56 for 38 years, I love it........ but I’m native.


Where am I from? Well, starting from my current residency and working back: Alaska, Texas, Idaho, Tennessee, Louisiana, Florida, California (long before it lost its mind).

11% sales tax? That sucks, especially since you have a state income tax as well.

Meth heads? They are everywhere which is why I CC (plus I'm 6' 5" and weigh 290, I may be getting old but I don't look like a 'victim' yet).

Sinking lands...I've got a life jacket in the boat ;-) Oh, and I've got a boat. ;-)

Economy? My economy is Internet based so I'm fortunate to be able to live anywhere there is an Internet connection.

Why Louisiana? Cause we ain't got no redfish in Alaska- well except the King Salmon...and Silver Salmon...and Sockeye Salmon- but they just turn red so don't really count. Although on a fly rod they are a hoot to catch. Oh, and it get's cold and dark in Alaska in the winter time. And we don't have any good restaurants in Alaska- well except one I found in Fairbanks but it's 100+ degrees in the summer and -50 degrees in the winter.

And no Cajun food in Alaska. How am I supposed to survive? (okay I do have a good friend who overnights up 50lbs of live crawdads from LA once or twice a year and we over eat)


----------



## Capt.Ron

Alaska sounds cool, I might have to go there one day.


----------



## fatman

Capt.Ron said:


> Alaska sounds cool, I might have to go there one day.


bwahahahaha!

Just take 10 cartons of PallMalls….


----------



## Capt.Ron

fatman said:


> bwahahahaha!
> 
> Just take 10 cartons of PallMalls….


Yea $11 a pack in the bush sucks


----------



## wwl

new2theflats said:


> Where am I from? Well, starting from my current residency and working back: Alaska, Texas, Idaho, Tennessee, Louisiana, Florida, California (long before it lost its mind).
> 
> 11% sales tax? That sucks, especially since you have a state income tax as well.
> 
> Meth heads? They are everywhere which is why I CC (plus I'm 6' 5" and weigh 290, I may be getting old but I don't look like a 'victim' yet).
> 
> Sinking lands...I've got a life jacket in the boat ;-) Oh, and I've got a boat. ;-)
> 
> Economy? My economy is Internet based so I'm fortunate to be able to live anywhere there is an Internet connection.
> 
> Why Louisiana? Cause we ain't got no redfish in Alaska- well except the King Salmon...and Silver Salmon...and Sockeye Salmon- but they just turn red so don't really count. Although on a fly rod they are a hoot to catch. Oh, and it get's cold and dark in Alaska in the winter time. And we don't have any good restaurants in Alaska- well except one I found in Fairbanks but it's 100+ degrees in the summer and -50 degrees in the winter.
> 
> And no Cajun food in Alaska. How am I supposed to survive? (okay I do have a good friend who overnights up 50lbs of live crawdads from LA once or twice a year and we over eat)


Ron and New2theflats - thanks for the laugh; its been a rough week so i appreciated it.

Walker


----------



## Tx_Whipray

EvanHammer said:


> I would choose Lafayette for the last surviving POPEYE'S BUFFET!


My old roommate and I would drive down and destroy the one in San Marcos back in the day.


----------



## MariettaMike

“Youngsville” is growing.


----------

